# Organizing my bag...



## Orly51 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello all, I'm seeking advice on how to set up (organize) my go-bag in order to make it easier to access my things. How do you have your go-bag set up? Do you categorize your pockets? All ideas are welcome. 

I'm trying to be efficient and don't want to spend too much time looking around my bag for the items I might need to access right away like first aid etc. Please advise what works for you. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Headlamp/flashlight on top in main section of bag. If it's dark, easy to find light source will help you find everything else. First aid or other important items can go immediately underneath. (Extra vehicle keys, ponchos, spare shoes, or whatever your priority is).

Storing items in clear freezer type ziplocs according to category helps me organize and see what's what, double bagged with zipper of first bag inserted first into the second bag to aid in waterproofing. I use mostly 2 gallon, gallon, and quart sizes.

Our changes of clothes are arranged on the bottom of the main sections of our bags in 2 gallon ziplocs, double bagged.

Everyone has their own opinion, so obviously use what works for you.


----------



## RevJammer (Apr 24, 2012)

I use a set of bags similar to these, that I found at Wally World. They have two different kinds, one is more waterproof than the other. 

I use one for my cooking kit, one for my first aid kit, and one for my personal hygiene kit. Makes it easy to reach in and grab what I need.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I organize by category then fill the pockets based on how much room each category takes and I factor in weight distribution.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

If you need to organize you probably have too much stuff. I keep stuff I am likely to need during the day on the outside of my pack in the stretch main pocket. This usually includes pack cover, rain/wind gear. Two Gatorade bottles in outside side pockets. Sleeping bag in drybag in bottom of pack along with tent and sleeping pad. Food bag and ditty bag containing small items, like headlamp and personal hygene near top.

Packs with lots of pocket are heavy. Storage bags are heavy


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

If you plan on hoofing allow for weight distribution. I like my heavier stuff either in the middle or on top. Pack rides better for my personal taste. I put fire starter, water purification, and headlamps in one pocket. I put batteries in middle pocket, and FAK in third pocket. Light coat, extra LS shirt and thermals in bottom main pouch, then extra footwear, food on top of that. Water in two canteens, one on either side. Sleeping bag on bottom of pack. This is in an ALICE pack with frame. I like the balance of weight so far. Only walked with this pack on a couple times for about 2-3 hours each and had no discomfort.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> If you need to organize you probably have too much stuff.


Unless you only have a stick, a rock and book of matches you need to organize. Fail to plan and plan to fail.

I use a mid-sized bag with lots of add on molle attachments. Each one carries a specific type of gear based on speed of accessibility. Defensive items and first aid being things I may need to get to quickly, where my sewing kit and my spare socks can be pushed toward the bottom of the main compartment. And weight distribution is definitely important. Anyone that has humped a pack up a hill knows that first hand. I also use a chest rig to further distribute the weight and provide fast access to mags, multi-tool, handgun, knife, flashlight, etc.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Orly51 said:


> Hello all, I'm seeking advice on how to set up (organize) my go-bag in order to make it easier to access my things. How do you have your go-bag set up? Do you categorize your pockets? All ideas are welcome.
> 
> I'm trying to be efficient and don't want to spend too much time looking around my bag for the items I might need to access right away like first aid etc. Please advise what works for you. Thank you in advance.


If you click on my BugOutBag link just under my name (on the left side of the screen) you will see what I have for a bag and a little bit of how it is organized.

Mine is simply organized with heavy-stuff on the bottom and my "sleeping" gear which will only need to be accessed when stopping for extended periods of time. Quick-access not required. With that is spare clean clothing - socks, shirts, etc.

Side pouches have water and quick-snack foods and light-weight LED-lighting where quick access is required.

Then I have my mini-kit that is the fanny-pack portion of my bag that has my fire-starters, some foods and a simple med-kit.

Tools are spread-out in different areas of my pack, depending on size, weight and function.

The best thing that I can offer you is to get you to take pictures of your pack(s), the gear that you wish to put into the pack(s), maybe a picture of you wearing your pack (side-profile) with the type of clothing that you would wear regularly (bulky winter clothing vs light-weight summer clothing) ...

... then we can help you a little better ...

... then you can test the function of the pack and if it passes first test, put your write-up on here for others to look through (in the BugOutBag area).


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

Saw an interesting suggestion (don't remember who/where) to replace the generic zipper pulls with color-coded para-cord pulls, red = 1st aid, blue=water filter/purification, etc.. As for my bag size and use factor in but basically the inside is for clothes, food, extra ammo. The outside pockets shelter, water, 1st aid, etc.. where they are easy access.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

-JohnD- said:


> Saw an interesting suggestion (don't remember who/where) to replace the generic zipper pulls with color-coded para-cord pulls, red = 1st aid, blue=water filter/purification, etc.. As for my bag size and use factor in but basically the inside is for clothes, food, extra ammo. The outside pockets shelter, water, 1st aid, etc.. where they are easy access.


Good idea. Also extra para cord is always useful.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll admit I have too much stuff in my bag. The way I look at it, the bag is setup for a plethora of bug-out reasons. I then remove the things that aren't needed for the particular situation. (Do I need water filtration, Potassium Iodide, cooking equipment, cold weather gear...?)

As already mentioned, I too compartmentalize my gear (and can therefore quickly remove items not needed for the situation).


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> Unless you only have a stick, a rock and book of matches you need to organize. Fail to plan and plan to fail.
> 
> I use a mid-sized bag with lots of add on molle attachments. Each one carries a specific type of gear based on speed of accessibility. Defensive items and first aid being things I may need to get to quickly, where my sewing kit and my spare socks can be pushed toward the bottom of the main compartment. And weight distribution is definitely important. Anyone that has humped a pack up a hill knows that first hand. I also use a chest rig to further distribute the weight and provide fast access to mags, multi-tool, handgun, knife, flashlight, etc.


I only walked 2,184.2 miles last year carrying a pack with everything I needed to survive. Ditch the ALICE, very old school. I have a couple of brand new frames with large bags for sale if anyone still wants 'em. These are new issue.


----------



## Orly51 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks guys for the input. Your suggestions help me be better prepared. I check the contents in my go-bag a few times a month and make adjustments regularly. I do use ziplock bags and believe my bag is mostly organizes but I'm always open to new and improved ideas. I will take these suggestions to heart and work on having the best organized bag. Thanks again!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Saw an interesting suggestion (don't remember who/where) to replace the generic zipper pulls with color-coded para-cord pulls


That is a really good idea that I will be trying out. Thanks.

Plus that way if I have to walk 2,148.2 miles with a stick, a rock and book of matches I will instantly know which compartment they are in.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Heh okay Sentry, I LOL'd!!!! :laugh:

One of the organizational techniques I use is the pocket on the top of the pack. This is small and I keep only a few critical items in there that I think I would need in a hurry or to help help get to the rest of it. 

2 flashlights, a ziploc baggie with spare batteries, some coins for phones, unlikely to find one but what the hell... ink stick, lighter, compass, fire steel, a crushed flat partial roll of TP, headnet for skeeters, and my steripen.

Things that are light weight like MRE entrees I currently have in the two side areas, I might change that, I've been thinking about rethinking my entire bag anyway. We'll see how that goes... but my thinking for the MRE entrees on the side is that they are light weight, I can pull one and eat it from one side without disrupting the balance of the pack overall, and I'll just alternate which side I take them from.

Also my pack has a couple little external pockets at the bottom of the two long side sections. In those I keep things I might want to get to quick or frequently, suntan lotion, leather work gloves, etc.

In the main compartment I've got a lot of stuff and some of that needs to be rethought. I need to decide if this is going to be a patrol pack or a BOB. Those are different missions and should be organized differently. 

Hmm I still have that 5.11 Rush 72, maybe I'll start repacking it as a BOB and finally make my Eberlestock a combat patrol pack.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> That is a really good idea that I will be trying out. Thanks.
> 
> Plus that way if I have to walk 2,148.2 miles with a stick, a rock and book of matches I will instantly know which compartment they are in.


Haha thats funny. Seriously, i worked on my bag from 80# down to40# ish and hes right: i still have a ways to go. Want to get it down to around 30# tops. Hate to give up some of my toys but im getting back to the basics. I also have to consider my family and their needs too. We all have bobs now and we all have our own food bag. Everyone carries two weeks of dehydrated grub, w a cook kit and vitamins. Water is no issue around here. Filtration is gonna be a major proposition for 8 ppl. Thinking im gonna get one of the big gravity fed filtraion camp bags then all of us have our own katadyne hiker.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

seanallen said:


> Haha thats funny. Seriously, i worked on my bag from 80# down to40# ish and hes right: i still have a ways to go. Want to get it down to around 30# tops. Hate to give up some of my toys but im getting back to the basics. I also have to consider my family and their needs too. We all have bobs now and we all have our own food bag. Everyone carries two weeks of dehydrated grub, w a cook kit and vitamins. Water is no issue around here. Filtration is gonna be a major proposition for 8 ppl. Thinking im gonna get one of the big gravity fed filtraion camp bags then all of us have our own katadyne hiker.


Filtering is a bitch 'specially for eight people. U.S. military still uses iodine tablets. Aqua Mira either liquid or dry is probably a better solution. I never treat water that comes from springs and seldom treat water from small streams and such unless there are cattle near, then I just used bleach.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

My bag is an Eberlestock G4 Operator. It's got a lot of pockets and whatnot, but some things will be in molle pouches on the outside. As an example, my first aid kit will be in a tear away pouch with a first aid patch in an easily visible location. No digging through the bag or remembering which pocket it's in, it's right there and readily available. Also, if I have to tell someone else to get it, there's no confusion on where it is. Inside the bag, I plan on using color coded smaller pouches for things like the fire kit and water filtration/purification kits. That way I only need to see the color of the pouch to know what's in it.

I sorta like the zipper pull idea, but since I'll be spending most of my time in woods with underbrush, I don't want pockets getting opened when the pull snags on a branch.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Im thinking about swapping to a smaller carry system. The current one has a billion inner pouches and zippers. Far too many for what i need. The main compartment is cavernous. When i take my breakdown weapon out theres even more room. When i first started my bob setup, i could barely walk under all the crap i was totin. Now that ive refined it down a good bit, i realize the next few things i got to get. Get rid of the black plastic garbage bag shelter i taped together and get a decent lightweight twoman shelter. Theres a G. I. military system i really, REALLY like. Just gotta find one while i have the cash. Then im gonna have to address the water filtration system me and my crew are gonna use. We each need our own personal mini-filter. Then for basecamp a couple of collapsible plastic water bags filled by a large gravity camp bag filter. The final b. O. L i have selected has water, cover, and good game. The only issue we will have is humping our BOB's for four or five days to get there. 
Next im going to decide which sleep system i need. It has to be fairly lightweight, but good for the temps into the teens. Ive debated whether to go with one of the premade bedroll outfits you can buy on some of the biker sites, but they look heavy as hell, and they are E-X-P-E-N-S-I-V-E. $350.00 for a bedroll? Really? Just have to shop around i guess


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

zombieresponder said:


> My bag is an Eberlestock G4 Operator. It's got a lot of pockets and whatnot, but some things will be in molle pouches on the outside. As an example, my first aid kit will be in a tear away pouch with a first aid patch in an easily visible location. No digging through the bag or remembering which pocket it's in, it's right there and readily available. Also, if I have to tell someone else to get it, there's no confusion on where it is. Inside the bag, I plan on using color coded smaller pouches for things like the fire kit and water filtration/purification kits. That way I only need to see the color of the pouch to know what's in it.
> 
> I sorta like the zipper pull idea, but since I'll be spending most of my time in woods with underbrush, I don't want pockets getting opened when the pull snags on a branch.


likewise, but I'm using a G3 Phantom. my FAK is bolted onto the outside as well. I have a couple refills of Quik-Klot and stuff in the main bag, but mostly its in the small bag on the outside, easily identified and accessible.

For range days and camping or just out and about exploring, I bring my jump bag which is a squad trauma kit.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

If you are gonna code you ditty bags code 'em with shapes not colors. You can't see colors at night.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I use the Walmart dry bags. Almost all of my things are in them. 
I have one dry bag I keep easy to get to and the rest of my organization is based on balance and weight distribution. Its a large Molle 2 Ruck woodland camo.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

seanallen said:


> Im thinking about swapping to a smaller carry system. The current one has a billion inner pouches and zippers. Far too many for what i need. The main compartment is cavernous. When i take my breakdown weapon out theres even more room. When i first started my bob setup, i could barely walk under all the crap i was totin. Now that ive refined it down a good bit, i realize the next few things i got to get. Get rid of the black plastic garbage bag shelter i taped together and get a decent lightweight twoman shelter. Theres a G. I. military system i really, REALLY like. Just gotta find one while i have the cash. Then im gonna have to address the water filtration system me and my crew are gonna use. We each need our own personal mini-filter. Then for basecamp a couple of collapsible plastic water bags filled by a large gravity camp bag filter. The final b. O. L i have selected has water, cover, and good game. The only issue we will have is humping our BOB's for four or five days to get there.
> Next im going to decide which sleep system i need. It has to be fairly lightweight, but good for the temps into the teens. Ive debated whether to go with one of the premade bedroll outfits you can buy on some of the biker sites, but they look heavy as hell, and they are E-X-P-E-N-S-I-V-E. $350.00 for a bedroll? Really? Just have to shop around i guess


I suggest visiting hammockforums.com. If you're game for a bit of sewing, you can make your own hennessy style hammock and other gear. Lots of guys there making their own tarps and other stuff too. Of particular interest would be backpacking quilts, which are basically half of a sleeping bag. The half you lay on compresses, so it doesn't provide much(if any) insulation. No sense carrying the extra weight if it doesn't provide any benefit.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

I want to thank the OP for asking this question. I've recently re-organized my ALICE Pack and am still not happy with it, but was wondering what others practiced to keep their stuff straight. Lots of good suggestions here. 

Just curious.. for those of you carrying ammo not loaded in magazines, how do you carry it? One of my bags has 9mm and .22 but I'm trying to think of a lightweight easy way to keep it accessible. If I was going to take my AR-15 (which I'm still crying about the boating accident where I lost it), I could have mags in a pouch (if I hadn't lost them too). Oh well..


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

d_saum said:


> I want to thank the OP for asking this question. I've recently re-organized my ALICE Pack and am still not happy with it, but was wondering what others practiced to keep their stuff straight. Lots of good suggestions here.
> 
> Just curious.. for those of you carrying ammo not loaded in magazines, how do you carry it? One of my bags has 9mm and .22 but I'm trying to think of a lightweight easy way to keep it accessible. If I was going to take my AR-15 (which I'm still crying about the boating accident where I lost it), I could have mags in a pouch (if I hadn't lost them too). Oh well..


Yeah, those boating accidents are a real bitch. Sorry for your losses. My breakdown is just a simple 410/22 combo single shot. Strictly for hunting, not fighting. Thats already covered. All i carry is 100 410 rds various types and 22lr. About 1000 rds. Keepem low in pack. Wrapped in spare socks and double ziplocked.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

I just got a USMC ILBE to replace my old ALICE set up. It has way more options to organize my stuff without going overboard on compartments. (Yep, I'm in the 'I have too much stuff' group. I am packing with the expectation of not having any handy stores to stop off and replenish supplies at like on the appalachian trail). I'll miss my trusty ALICE if the new bag checks out, but the new one is just makes more sense for me. I like the idea of the color coded Walmart bags also. Def going to purchase a fewfor my set up. The ILBE has top/bottom divider for the main compartment that is one of my most favorite features. The sides have zippers so I can access whats on the bottom without digging everything out from the top. 

d_saum, in my ALICE, I kept it in a plastic bag freezer bag inside of a plastic box, similar to a tackle box. The boxes lived in the bottom of the ruck. One bag without the box was kept in the ALICE's center back pouch for easier access. Not sure yet where everything is going in the new bag, I'll have to keep tabs on this thread for new ideas  Keep 'em comming!


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm sure this is question has been answered many times, but was wondering what you guys would recommend for packing a sleeping bag in BOB. If having to hike out back to home when shtf, I have a 52 mile hike home and don't think I can do it in one day.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

iceeyes said:


> I'm sure this is question has been answered many times, but was wondering what you guys would recommend for packing a sleeping bag in BOB. If having to hike out back to home when shtf, I have a 52 mile hike home and don't think I can do it in one day.


Currently i have my sl bag strapped to the bottom of my BOB. Cant stand it so im thinking i might put it on top. Walmart has a decent bag that compresses down to roughly football size, down filled, 32 degrees rating. $79.00 which is pretty steep, but worth it in the long run. There are other compressible systems out there. Worth researching.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm trying to get as far away from my bag as I can. I want what I need as close to use as I can get it. To that end I've bought an vest with with several pockets. Light enought I can wear it in summer, lose enough I can wear it over my winter coat. I'm trying to keep it light but it already has:

Right bottom pocket: Emergency straw and a 4 feet of paracord. Might add another 4 feet.
Right middle: Tiny pocket, has matches and a small candle.
Right top: Currently only has a small mutli tool on the zipper and a waterproof container full of charcloth. It's open other than that and I haven't decided what to add. 
Left bottom: A headlamp and the batteries for it. Both for use and a reload. Plus a glow stick.
Left top: a compass pinned to the zipper, and space for maps.

I keep a fanny pack. It has:
Two easily accessible water bottles. 
It's inner pack holds 4 candy bars, an emergency sleeping bag, water purificatyion pills a small fishing kit and a magnesium bar.
It's outer pocket has 2 glowsticks and another 4 foot line of paracord.

That's a good survival kit even before you look to my pack. Anything I think I might need in a hurry is in a pocket on the outside or on my belt and I know which is which. About the only thing on the inside of my pack is clothes and food. I do keep a fuller Med kit in there than the little one one in pockets, which has expanded to include my emergency fire kit, and spare batteries largely since the bag I bought was a little too big. Oh and a small tarp which doesn't fit in the pockets. 

So my suggestion is think of your pack as a bad thing. Keep as much as you can out of it till you start compromising yourself. And when you do start using it keep as much as you can in pockets. And know them.


----------

